# "Les 5 de Nicomon / The fives of Nicomon"



## Punky Zoé

*L*_e 24 juillet, il y a plus de 10 quelques lustres,_
*A*_ l'heure décalée d'un méridien de l'occident,_
*P*_arut une enfant dôtée d'un drôle d'accent,_
*I*_nsatiable, disponible, curieuse et désormais illustre,_
*N*_ico, Happy Birthday, pour tes cinq ans ! _

__​ 
P.S. c'est le mois des anniversaires, 10 jours après un autre animal, le chameau, et 6 jours après un autre Nico !


----------



## GamblingCamel

Sur CKOI ce matin j'ai entendu annoncer par le premier ministre du Quèbec 
que le 24 de juillet sera désormais "Fête de la langue franco-canadienne" en honneur de Nicole !!!
Décidément la nouvelle ne surprendra personne sur wrf.

Bonne anniversaire, N. 

comme cadeau voici une photo de mes vacances 
c'est un match de polo de chameau, je suis celui qui bat en retraite en arrière sur la gauche

(and Zoe, thanks, that was very sweet of you)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ah ! v'la t-y pas qu'il faut encore s'appuyer
Un congrats à nouveau, sacré calendrier !
Hein ? Quoi ? C'est pour Nico ! Fallait le dire plus tôt !
Mais c'est avec bonheur, avec des trémolos
Dans la voix et le coeur que je veux lui souhaiter
Sans arrière pensée, sa fête en plein été :
Que toute cette journée, aussi les suivantes
(Pourquoi être mesquine ? Elles sont pas en vente !
Mon discours est limpide, je parle des journées
Ne fais pas le stupide, lecteur, sois pas borné !)
Soient au moins les plus belles, au mieux les plus zazous
Dedans ton escarcelle, ma petite Nicou !

Moult bisettes, mon lapin.


----------



## Punky Zoé

GamblingCamel said:


> je suis celui qui bat en retraite en arrière sur la gauche


Pas très joueur ce chameau !!!


----------



## Nicomon

*Un gros merci à Pouquie* pour l'inauguration du fil et ce très fortiche « lapincrostiche ». C'est tout décidé, à partir d'aujourd'hui je compte en lustres. Donc *11*. Mais si tu traverses l'Atlantique, souviens-toi que le drôle d'accent, ce sera pas le mien. 

*Merci à toi aussi GC.* C'est bien gentil de la part de Mossieu Charest... surtout que j'ai même pas voté pour lui.  En passant, j'ai trouvé l'album de tes vacances à Camel Beach

*Merci à la jeune Karine * pour les rimettes pas mesquines. Je ne trouve pas, et ça me chagrine, *55* rimes en "ine". Alors devant ton talent, je m'incline. 

N'est-ce pas tout le monde qu'il est beau ce chiffre double? Je parie que t'es jalouse Pounquie, avec ton unique 5.  

Eh bien moi j'ai appris que le nombre 55 est entre autres :
- un nombre de Kaprékar (55² = 3025 et 30 + 25 = 55)
- le dixième nombre triangulaire, soit la somme des chiffres 1 à 10
- mais parce que la théorie vient des lapins, j'ai retenu surtout que c'est un nombre de Fibonacci 

Tourlou, et gros bisous.


----------



## Nanon

Joyeux bisouversaire à notre petit lapin préféré !


----------



## GamblingCamel

très forte, l'allusion --> FIBONACCI  

c'est intéressant, je connais une autre nicole (qui se fait passer pour peter falk sous pseudonyme de nicolumbo)
qui est aussi passionnée de chiffres répétés, en l'occurrence du numéro 22  
ET puisque 55 + 22 = 77   ... mais ne te presse pas !


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Nanon.  Ce petit lapin est adorable !  Je l'ai adopté comme fond d'écran. 

GC, nicolumbo est ma cousine germaine.   Je préfère, et de loin, le *22. *Mais avant de me rendre à 77, je vais d'abord rouler - pas trop vite - sur  la mother road


----------



## Calamitintin

Ah bah j'arrive un peu tard...J'ai fêté l'anniversaire du mien de nicO comme il se doit, mais...tu es trop loin !!!!
Je t'offre le même cadeau qu'à lui, bon appétit ! 
Et gros bisous !
Cal


----------



## Topsie

Happy (belated) Birthday! 
Voici un bouquet pour toi :
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/32/Carrots_of_many_colors.jpg


----------



## GamblingCamel

nicolas, bon ploup!!
hAPPY BIRThdaY


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Cal. Le lien affiche seulement le logo du site, mais... j'ai remarqué l'adresse et je crois bien avoir trouvé mon cadeau. Et du coup, j'en ai profité pour commander aussi un menu anniversaire. 

Topsie, thank you for the lovely and yummy « bouquet de carottes ».


----------



## Nicomon

Comme j'ai raté leur anniversaire je profite de l'occasion pour souhaiter « bonne fête en retard  » à nicO/ploup et Monsieur Chameau Joueur.

Pour les 24 ans de *nicO*, qui est né en 1984... l'histoire d'une pub célèbre Mac 1984 la version YouTube et une copie vintage du roman à l'origine . 
Je compte sur toi Cal pour lui transmettre mes voeux. 

For your ??th birthday *Gambling Camel *a collection of Johnny Cash videos which I believe to also be from around the time you were born. 
And a cool robot insect as I read in your profile that you like those.


----------



## Ploupinet

Merci Nico ! Et bon anniversaire avec du retard aussi, non mais 
Les voeux ont été transmis 
Et bon anniversaire aussi à toi Gambling Camel, décidément y'a beaucoup de gens en juillet hein


----------



## Punky Zoé

_Ai-je la berlue ? Je vois des 5 partout, après 55... 5000 !!! 

__*    Félicitations Nico !    
*_Pouquie ​


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> _Ai-je la berlue ? Je vois des 5 partout, après 55... 5000 !!! _


 
*5 000* et des poussières. Je viens de le voir. Tu l'as remarqué avant moi Pou*n*quie.   Merci !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Y'a un peu plus de poussières, maintenant ! 
 Bravo à la plus tenace et la plus pertinente  de nos Québécoises préférées !  (et alliées !)


----------



## Nicomon

Je le trouve bien joli ce flip book tout coloré. On dirait un feu d'artifices.  *Merci* à la plus sympa de nos marseillaises préférées.


----------



## wildan1

Cinq et des poussières dans tous les sens du terme ! Bravo pour ma voisine du nord !

Cheers, Bill


----------



## Cintia&Martine

J'attendais, j'attendais les 5055 (plus on est de 5 plus on rit) pour intervenir mais les fuseaux horaires m'ont joué un tour .

Nico est un amour de ... pour ces forums.
Un beso


----------



## Perhonorificus

GamblingCamel said:


> nicolas, bon ploup!!
> hAPPY BIRThdaY


Hein?

Nico, c'est impardonnable : je t'ai certes donné un coup de fil pour ta fête, mais j'ai négligé de faire mon tour sur WR.

                                                 ███████████████████▓▒▒▒████████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████▒░░░░░███████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████░░░░░░▓██████████████████████████████████████
███████████████████▒░░░▓███████████████████████████████████████
█████████████████████▒░▒███████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████░░▓██████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████░░░██████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████▒░░░█████████████████████████████████████
███████████████████████░░░░████████████████████████████████████
███████████████████████▒░░░▒███████████████████████████████████
███████████████████████▓░░░░░░▒████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████▒░░▒▒░░░░░░░░░▒▓█████████████████████████
██████████████████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███████████████████████
███████████████████▓░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▒█████████████████████
██████████████████░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░████████████████████
████████████████▓░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░███████████████████
████████████████░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░▒██████████████████
███████████████▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░██████████████████
███████████████░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░█████████████████
███████████████░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░█████████████████
███████████████░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░████████████████
███████████████▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▓███████████████
███████████████▓░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░███████████████
████████████████░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒░░▒██████████████
█████████████████░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒░░░██████████████
█████████████████░░░▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒░░▒▒▒▒░░░█████████████
██████████████▓▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▓████▒░░░▒░░▒▒▒▒░░▓████████████
████████████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒███████████░░░▒░▒▒▒▒░░░████████████
██████████▓░░░░░░░░▓█████▒░████████░░░░█░░▒░▒▒▒▒▒░░▒███████████
█████████▓░░░░░░▒█████████▓█████████░░░█░░▒░▒▒▒▒▒░░░███████████
█████████▒░░░░░▓██████▒░░▒▓▓████████████░░▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▒██████████
█████████░░░░░░▓██████▒░░░█▒███████████░░▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░██████████
█████████░░░░░░░███████▓▓██▒░▒███▓▓▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░█████████
█████████▓░░░░░░▒██████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▓████████
██████████▒░░░░░░░▒▓▓▓▓▓▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░████████
███████████▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▓███▓░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▒███████
████████████▓░░░░░░░░▒▓▓░░░░░░░░░░▓▓██████▓██▒░░▒▒▒▒▒░░░███████
████████████████████████▒░░▒▒▒████████▒█▓█▓▓██░░░▒▒▒▒▒░░░██████
█████████████████████████████████▓▒▓▓▓▓▓███▒▓██░░▒▒▒▒▒░░░██████
██████████████████████████████▒█▓█▒████▒▓▓█▓▓█▓░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░█████
██████████████████Bravo Nico      !! ████▓▓██▓▒▓▓██▓██▓░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░███
███████████████████████████████▓███▓▓██▓░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒
██████████████████████████████░░░▓▓▒░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
██████████████████████████████░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
███████████████████████████████░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
██████████████████████████████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
███████████████████████████▓░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
██████████████████████████░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░
████████████████████████▓░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░▒
███████████████████████▓░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░▒▒▒▒
███████████████████████░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
███████████████████████▓░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
████████████████████████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
█████████████████████████▒░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░
██████████████████████████▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░
███████████████████████████░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒░
████████████████████████████░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒


----------



## Nicomon

Youppi. Encore des cadeaux. 

Merci à Bill, mon infatigable voisin du Sud. 
Merci Martine. J'ajoute cet amour de lapin à ma collection 
Merci Perho. C'est gentil d'être passé.  Au fait... tu te souviens du numéro, oui?


----------

